

Chimpanzee hack (video) - harscoat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySMh1mBi3cI

======
RK
I have a friend who works with chimps at the zoo and she says that spitting
water (mostly at people) is one of their favorite activities.

------
harscoat
one of the other great scientist from the Max Planck Institute is Michael
Tomasello <http://email.eva.mpg.de/~tomas/> (he works with Chimpanzee too and
make the same experiments with human children to explore what is specific
about humans). Many interesting of his lectures/interview vid online.

------
motters
It's an example of intuition. Also some birds display intuition-like behavior,
so this cognitive feature probably goes back a long way. Being able to intuit
a solution means imagining a solution (a sort of internal simulation) then
formulating a plan and then carrying out the plan. Intuitive behavior doesn't
require large numbers of trial and error efforts, as you would see with less
intelligent creatures.

------
callmeed
Impressive. I propose we change the title of HN to "Chimpanzee News" for a
day.

